# Thoughts on spending for fly fishing gear



## bhattamer (Aug 3, 2009)

I am looking to get into fly fishing but am having a hard time deciding how much to spend where. So I am wondering what everyone's thoughts are for spending $500 to get into the sport. 

Here's mine, I dont want to buy anything ill have to buy twice. For instance buying a rod only to decide after a month of using it that I should have spent a little more on better rod. I don't plan on fishing a ton but will probably go about 10 times per month until bird season. I already love fishing for trout with a spinning setup and am confident I'll love fly fishing more. 

My current approximate idea on dividing this up is
$150 rod
$100 real
$100 line
$120 vest, clippers, net, forceps,
$30 flies and small tackle box

The water is warm enough so I don't mind waiting for next spring on waders.

Thanks for any input. :fish2:


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

invest money into a good rod. a reel is less important if going for trout. you can find decent reels with good drags for under 75. and get good fly line. when i learned not to skimp on line fly fishing became much more enjoyable. and i personally prefer a chest pack over a vest but thats just me. buy good tippet and leaders. if nymph fishing i recommend floro because it sinks 100x better than nylon mono. you will soon become addicted my friend. i know i have. and as far as flies go you dont need a million different patterns. all that will do is slow down your decision making process. hares ears, pheasant tails, a couple small stones, and a few caddis imitations will suffice most any michigan stream trout situations. im sure some of our veteran guys can add to this because i still view myself as a beginner and probably always will.


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

Fly gear is such a subjective thing that I usually stay out of threads like this...however, since you've set a price point it's now about finding the best gear you can for your money.

If it were me I would look for a combo (rod, reel, line) might save you a few bucks.

I would keep this in mind...

http://www.orvis.com/store/product....8&group_id=23817&cat_id=23818&subcat_id=23819

It's a great rod/reel for the price though the line might lack a little...but I've never cast it so I don't know. Anyway, brings you in $50 less which you could add to the fly pile..$30 bucks isn't going to get you very far.

Good luck!


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

You can get a PREMIUM rod made by Steve at Midwest Custom Fly Rods for around $200. Don't be fooled by expensive rods. That's $50 more than you thought but you may not want to upgrade unless you decide to get a different action.

Steve builds his rods by bending the blank like you're fighting a big fish and places the guides in the proper areas via that method. There's many guides so it shoots the line better as well. I got a 4 wt and love it. It has a little forgiveness on bad casts because I'm still new. You don't get a case but big deal. You can get one at cabelas for $20 that will hold a reel too.

Call him up and ask him to explain the difference between a $800 rod and his $200 rod.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Your profile shows that you're from Gwinn.

If you make it down to Traverse City, the Northern Angler is a great fly shop with very helpful guys.

As you learn, it's great to have a fly shop with someone who is willing to give you advice and tips.

http://www.thenorthernangler.com/store/pc/home.asp


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Your price range is certainly appropriate and realistic. It should get you some decent equipment that you'll keep for many years. I particularly agree with the "combo" suggestion. You will definitely save some money going that route.

If you go the Combo route, be that the reel the comes in the combo is one that you can buy a second SPOOL. Use the money you save on the combo package to buy the second spool. Very soon, you'll want to add a sinking tip line to your collection. So, you'll have one spooled with floating line, and one spooled with sink tip. 

Here's some info on picking up your first outfit http://wolverineflyfishingjournal.com/content/what-should-i-get-part2

Good luck . . . and welcome aboard!


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

i think with this list it add a few items but most are worth it. also i think i forgot to tell you to get a 50 yard spool of 20 # backing ofr the fly line lol's any ways it liek 6 bucks to load on the reel other then this once you get some of this stuff your ready to fish. 


This is the top of the line in cheap rod be sides tfo or temple fork outfitter fly rods. Which I think the cork is not as good on the tfo&#8217;s but they are good rods. 
*Rods:*
http://www.albrightflyfish.com/a5-fly-rods.html
This is a good rod but the a-5 is so much better for trout guys and steel headers that require a softer action in the faster action rods they do a lot of tuning and tweaking on these rods. Compared to lower end models Even the lower end is not bad to tell you the truth like so.
http://www.albrightflyfish.com/gpx-fly-rods.html
*reels :*
Scientific anglers system 2l reel 85 bucks 
http://www.sierratradingpost.com/scientific-anglers-system-2l-fly-fishing-reel-4and5wt~p~4719g/?filterString=fishing-reels~d~188%2F&colorFamily=99
Either the 5/6 or the 4/5. Okuma slv reels at this link. I ore fer the sa system 2l over the okuma it has qa smother drag. But okumas are not bad btw.
http://store.hookhack.com/SLV-Fly-Reels/products/67/
*fly lines:*
I could suggest a 80 dollar line but I find these just as pleasant to cast to fish.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Fly-Fishing/Fly-Lines-Backing/Lines-Backing%7C/pc/104793480/c/104721480/sc/104338980/i/105553080/Scientific-Anglers-Professional-Floating-Fly-Line-WF-F-Tapers/742640.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ffishing-fly-fishing-fly-lines-backing-lines-backing%2Fscientific-anglers%2F_%2FN-1102366%2B1000004579%2FNe-1000004579%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_105553080%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104793480%253Bcat104721480%253Bcat104338980%26WTz_st%3DGuidedNav%26WTz_stype%3DGNU&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104793480%3Bcat104721480%3Bcat104338980%3Bcat105553080

*vests:*
This one if you must get a vest this one is most likely the best.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Fly-Fishing/Mens-Fishing-Vests-Chest-Fanny-Packs%7C/pc/104793480/c/104721480/sc/103928580/Fishpond-Flint-Hills-Vest/1157010.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ffishing-fly-fishing-mens-fishing-vests-chest-fanny-packs%2F_%2FN-1104263%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_103928580%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104793480%253Bcat104721480&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104793480%3Bcat104721480%3Bcat103928580


Wright&Mcgill chest packs I got mine for 39.99 one of the best out there. 
[url][ame][URL="http://www.amazon.c...cat104721480;cat104338980;cat103879980[/SIZE]
*floatant*
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Fly-Fishing/Fly-Lines-Backing/Line-Accessories%7C/pc/104793480/c/104721480/sc/104338980/i/103879980/Gehrkes-Gink-Floatant/741458.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ffishing-fly-fishing-fly-lines-backing-line-accessories%2F_%2FN-1100446%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_103879980%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104793480%253Bcat104721480%253Bcat104338980&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104793480%3Bcat104721480%3Bcat104338980%3Bcat103879980
*tie fast nippers : *also used for tying a leader loop at the end of a fly line for loop d e loop connections
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Fly-Fishing/Fly-Lines-Backing/Line-Accessories%7C/pc/104793480/c/104721480/sc/104338980/i/103879980/Gehrkes-Gink-Floatant/741458.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ffishing-fly-fishing-fly-lines-backing-line-accessories%2F_%2FN-1100446%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_103879980%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104793480%253Bcat104721480%253Bcat104338980&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104793480%3Bcat104721480%3Bcat104338980%3Bcat103879980
*Forceps for removing flies from fish:*
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Fly-Fishing/Fly-Fishing-Accessories/Tools%7C/pc/104793480/c/104721480/sc/104339880/i/103893480/Cabelas-634-Black-Forceps/743517.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ffishing-fly-fishing-fly-fishing-accessories-tools%2F_%2FN-1100459%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_103893480%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104793480%253Bcat104721480%253Bcat104339880&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104793480%3Bcat104721480%3Bcat104339880%3Bcat103893480
leaders I use the 30% butt 30 %mid and 40% tippet the percent is in length of any leader so 30 % of a 9 foot leader is about 3 foot the other is 3 foot of mid section I use chameleon leader material for mine. then about a 3-4 foot tippet is all that left I tie the two three foot section with a double uni knot put a spider hitch loop knot in the but for quick leader to leader changes. I use 10 lb and 6 lb for this in the chameleon if you leave it 6 foot long it work for streamers. then add 3-4 foot for a dry fly / nymph leader. Here is my favorite material to use for leader but at link below I will buy 4 pound and 2 pound ice fishing line too in 110 yard filler spools for tippets in like trilene xl or similar. Also make a leader loop out of 20 or 30 pound test line like masons or even maxima chameleon. all it is , is nail knotted to the fly line then a spider hitched loop knot or a surgen loop knot in the end same thing btw.at the very end of the fly line. 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Fly-Fishing/Leaders-Tippets/Leaders-Tippets%7C/pc/104793480/c/104721480/sc/104429880/i/104123880/Maxima-Leader-Wheels/743696.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ffishing-fly-fishing-leaders-tippets-leaders-tippets%2F_%2FN-1100449%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104123880%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104793480%253Bcat104721480%253Bcat104429880&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104793480%3Bcat104721480%3Bcat104429880%3Bcat104123880
strike indicators or indys 
rio kahuna lt indy for spooked trout 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Fly-Fishing/Fly-Fishing-Accessories/Line-Dressing-Strike-Indicators%7C/pc/104793480/c/104721480/sc/104339880/i/103961880/Rio-Kahuna8482-LT-Strike-Indicators/744640.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ffishing-fly-fishing-fly-fishing-accessories-line-dressing-strike-indicators%2F_%2FN-1100461%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_103961880%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104793480%253Bcat104721480%253Bcat104339880&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104793480%3Bcat104721480%3Bcat104339880%3Bcat103961880
thill ice fishing bobbers I buy instead of these for nymphing: for non spooked trout 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Fly-Fishing/Fly-Fishing-Accessories/Line-Dressing-Strike-Indicators%7C/pc/104793480/c/104721480/sc/104339880/i/103961880/Thill8482-Strike-Indicators/743758.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ffishing-fly-fishing-fly-fishing-accessories-line-dressing-strike-indicators%2F_%2FN-1100461%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_103961880%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104793480%253Bcat104721480%253Bcat104339880&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104793480%3Bcat104721480%3Bcat104339880%3Bcat103961880
nets had one of these for 15 years still got it running strong lol&#8217;s 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Fly-Fishing/Fly-Fishing-Accessories/Nets-Wading-Staffs-Creels%7C/pc/104793480/c/104721480/sc/104339880/i/103892580/Cabelas-Wooden-Catch-And-Release-Nets/732351.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ffishing-fly-fishing-fly-fishing-accessories-nets-wading-staffs-creels%2F_%2FN-1100462%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_103892580%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104793480%253Bcat104721480%253Bcat104339880&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104793480%3Bcat104721480%3Bcat104339880%3Bcat103892580
split shot I prefer non toxic.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Fly-Fishing/Fly-Fishing-Accessories/Floatants-Weights%7C/pc/104793480/c/104721480/sc/104339880/i/103960980/Thill8482-4-Compartment-English-Soft-Shot-Dispenser/741780.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ffishing-fly-fishing-fly-fishing-accessories-floatants-weights%2F_%2FN-1100460%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_103960980%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104793480%253Bcat104721480%253Bcat104339880&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104793480%3Bcat104721480%3Bcat104339880%3Bcat103960980
fly boxes 
sa boxes are top with me streamers this type of box it is big to hold the big ones 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Fly-Fishing/Fly-Fishing-Accessories/Floatants-Weights%7C/pc/104793480/c/104721480/sc/104339880/i/103960980/Thill8482-4-Compartment-English-Soft-Shot-Dispenser/741780.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ffishing-fly-fishing-fly-fishing-accessories-floatants-weights%2F_%2FN-1100460%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_103960980%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104793480%253Bcat104721480%253Bcat104339880&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104793480%3Bcat104721480%3Bcat104339880%3Bcat103960980
nymphs box this type of box with a spot for lead 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Fly-Fishing/Fly-Fishing-Accessories/Fly-Boxes%7C/pc/104793480/c/104721480/sc/104339880/i/103891680/Scientific-Anglers-Nymph-210-Fly-Box/742762.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ffishing-fly-fishing-fly-fishing-accessories-fly-boxes%2F_%2FN-1100463%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_103891680%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104793480%253Bcat104721480%253Bcat104339880&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104793480%3Bcat104721480%3Bcat104339880%3Bcat103891680
for dry flies we use these type of boxes with dividers
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Fly-Fishing/Fly-Fishing-Accessories/Fly-Boxes%7C/pc/104793480/c/104721480/sc/104339880/i/103891680/Cabelas-Locking-Fly-Boxes/744138.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ffishing-fly-fishing-fly-fishing-accessories-fly-boxes%2F_%2FN-1100463%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_103891680%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104793480%253Bcat104721480%253Bcat104339880&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104793480%3Bcat104721480%3Bcat104339880%3Bcat103891680

as for flies get them when you get to the river or buy streamers to fish the rivers easiest fly to fish and catch fish on is streamers . 



yes the wright and mc gill link is not working it is the spring creek chest pack / tackle pack.


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

$30 for flies and a box??

That isn't going to get you through day one. A good box is $15-$25 based on size and decent flies are $12+ a dozen. If you but through any shop it could be $25-$40 a dozen depending on what your buying. There are many cheaper options for quality flies but I would look to increase this section of your budget to $100-$125 at a minimum



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Your profile shows that you're from Gwinn.
> 
> If you make it down to Traverse City, the Northern Angler is a great fly shop with very helpful guys.
> 
> ...


 
that is true about fly shops using a local shop is best btw there getting thin to find a good one. i always liked stream side orvis up in t.c. but i am sure northen angler is just as good. there better then gander mc sports or even cableas. any ways good point oh-yeah!


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

FreeTime said:


> $30 for flies and a box??
> 
> That isn't going to get you through day one. A good box is $15-$25 based on size and decent flies are $12+ a dozen. If you but through any shop it could be $25-$40 a dozen depending on what your buying. There are many cheaper options for quality flies but I would look to increase this section of your budget to $100-$125 at a minimum
> 
> ...


that is a good point to but i would not sink $100-$125 into flies i would do a little investigation first like turning over rocks... before you head to the shop jsut to find what in the rivers then spend 30-40 on different pattren of whats hatching at that moment also you could pick up a good hatch chart or print one off from gates ausable lodge etc.... if there still around i hear rusty died. any ways like said there getting harder to find a good shop. any ways best of luck to you.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Even if you do decide to upgrade it isn't that bad. You will always use that original rod as either a back-up or a loaner. I like buying once too but it took me a while to get to know exactly what my particular likes are in a rod. Consider that a $700.00+ Sage TCX would most likely be too stiff and unforgiving for you and a $3,000.00+ bamboo might be too heavy or whimpy for you it's best to use that first rod to see what type of rod action fits your needs best but more importantly, to see if fly fishing takes over your life like it has many people and forces you to become a fly fishing/gear junky.
You need quite a bit of stuff to be really ready to hit the stream but for the big purchase stuff I've always placed more importance on the line than anything else. You can take just an okay rod and make it work well with the right fly line but on the same token you can take the best rod in the universe and have it behave really poorly with the wrong line.

By the way, Scientific Anglers is in Midland. Keep your fellow Michiganders working!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I would second contacting "Steve at Midwest Custom Fly Rods" you can find him on the BBT site. I'm not really a fly fisherman, it's just fun and an excuse to go to many of the places I go. 

Mine spends a lot of time strapped to a backpack, yanking flies out of trees and catching fish.......most times I am pretty far away from anything. I told Steve I don't care about pretty or sensitive, I wanted a rod that could take the abuse of travel, and fishes everything from brookies in the mountains of Wyoming, Steelhead and Bass in Michigan, Rainbows and Reds in Alaska...........he built me a 5/6 rod almost 5 years ago for 175 dollars....and it's still going, and trust me, it should be broke.

100 dollars for line.....noooooo, just look for a good tapered line on sale for around $50, spend a couple years clipping, stretching and untangling it, before you spend 100 buck on a line you won't be able to figure out why it cost so much.

Just get a middle of the road, large arbor reel for around 70 bucks.

Vests, boots, etc....buy it them on E-Bay, I just bought some really nice Simms boots, studded rubber soles for 39 dollars.

Buy a cheap fly box, PM me your address and I ship you an assorment of flies.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

2PawsRiver said:


> Buy a cheap fly box, PM me your address and I ship you an assorment of flies.


 
that the truth the cheaper the bettert some people sit on them and crack them youshould be able to stand on a fly box to pay a hefty price tag for it. also dont forget to add a mini mag in to the price like a aa mag light for around 10 -15 bucks this way you can get off the river with out harm. head band lights i like but when you stay to long they die quickly on those watch batteries unless you can find them with aa bats or bigger. oh btw i will ship some flies too for free if you want pm me your address. then all you need is a cheap fly box i see you live in or by t.c. so i could send some stremers and dries and nymph to help you out. any ways best of luck to you and match the hatch.


----------



## bhattamer (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the input! It was all very helpful. I realize how opinionated this is but I think it helps to hear everyone's until I'm experienced enough to form my own. 

I know someone who just opened a fly shop in Escanaba so I'll be going to them for most of my equipment and for other insight. I just wanted to be prepared before doing so.

Some of you I'll be sending a PM once I'm setup. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

bhattamer said:


> Thanks everyone for the input! It was all very helpful. I realize how opinionated this is but I think it helps to hear everyone's until I'm experienced enough to form my own.
> 
> I know someone who just opened a fly shop in Escanaba so I'll be going to them for most of my equipment and for other insight. I just wanted to be prepared before doing so.
> 
> ...


What is the shop called and who owns it? 

That will be nice as it's not too far from my cabin. A little shorter to go to Esky than it is to go to Marquette!


----------



## bhattamer (Aug 3, 2009)

I only talked briefly with the guy about the shop. But he said it's downtown or near downtown on Ludington St. and from the sounds of it the shop has a few owners.

Sorry for the lack of info. I'll make another post once I know more.



Jfish said:


> What is the shop called and who owns it?
> 
> That will be nice as it's not too far from my cabin. A little shorter to go to Esky than it is to go to Marquette!


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

2PawsRiver said:


> 100 dollars for line.....noooooo, just look for a good tapered line on sale for around $50, spend a couple years clipping, stretching and untangling it, before you spend 100 buck on a line you won't be able to figure out why it cost so much.


Agreed. The $100.00 lines are a nice gimmick. A gimmick that actually works a bit but still... $100.00? The manufacturer in Midland saw that they were pushing the envelope of what people would readily pay for a line and came out with a second generation of that line and called it Textured. That dropped the cost $20.00 or so but still, not cheap.
If you can, try for a line that has a slick finish that goes all the way through to the core. SA with AST, Rio with their XS and Wulff's relatively new J3 lines have the built in slickness. When the line gets funky, mild bar soap and water freshens it. If really nasty, a swipe with a 3M/SA micro-abrasive line cleaning pad brings a fresh, dry, slick finish back to the top.
Being new to casting you might consider one of the good liines that are 1/2 line weight heavy like SA GPX or Magnum or Rio Grand. These lines are about $60.00. A real good altenative to the above is Scientific Anglers Headstart line. It has a lot of the features to look for at an even lower cost. 
http://buy.scientificanglers.com/lines/fly-lines/mastery-series-headstart.html


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

bhattamer said:


> I only talked briefly with the guy about the shop. But he said it's downtown or near downtown on Ludington St. and from the sounds of it the shop has a few owners.
> 
> Sorry for the lack of info. I'll make another post once I know more.


I called him today. Very helpful. I will definitely look him up when I'm up in August.

Thanks for your post. I guess I didn't think to look in esky. Of course I didn't realize it was either there or Marquette till this past winter. Still getting to know the UP. Probably going to take a while


----------



## Jspey (Nov 12, 2011)

#1 buy good waders
#2 good comfy wading shoes
Cheap rods catch lots of fish.
Keep it simple.

Good luck


----------

